# Crap Liberty is sick...



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I need to be distracted for a half hour...
Liberty is headed to the vet....
She is vomiting repeatedly....

She is vomiting while laying down and wont even get up to move away when she is done...

No temperature
Belly is soft
No panting, but clearly uncomfortable...

What is coming up now is clear but flecked with what looks like small bits of food.

She had a perfectly normal day yesterday...lots of play, eating drinking, normally.

I'm worried..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending good thoughts for Liberty. Hope she feels better pronto!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

she did't had any socks for snack or anything like this? I hope she feels better.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope she gets better soon. I'll be thinking of you guys.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ohhh Liberty sweetie!! This is worrisome!

Let us know as soon as you know


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

olik said:


> she did't had any socks for snack or anything like this? I hope she feels better.


She is the one dog in the whole darn house that doesn't covet socks/underwear/bras! She is not a trash raider and the very few times she has ever counter surfed...she brought the stolen items to me (a whole intact sandwich and once stick of butter)! She is a very sweet, polite girl.
She is laying in a corner eyes wide open....hasnt puked in a half hour...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Sending good thoughts your way for Liberty. I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Please let us know what the vet says. Poor Liberty.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh Liberty,Your friends from slightly south will be awaiting news hourly. This is so worrying, especially since mom had a sixth sense you werent feeling well. Pancreatitus causes these symptoms and anaplasmosis too. Hopefully, you just have the flu, and can get some fluids into you. Feel better, beautiful girl! Did she have food from a new bag/can? Lepto would cause that kind of vomiting/just laying there, but I think then she would have a temp.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

oh no! poor girl, hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awww poor girl....keep us posted.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope Liberty feels better, Keep us posted.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hope Liberty feels better soon poor little girl keep us posted on her


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Momma's second senses were right....you thought something was up several days ago albeit vague and slight. 
As it often happens with kids and office visits, could she have picked something up at the vet clinic?
Keep us posted, sending a >>>hug<<<.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Liberty from CT.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Prayers for sweet Liberty and hoping it is nothing. Let us know!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh no! I hope she's just got the random doggy pukes... keep us posted!!! We love you Libby girl.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Mary, I am so sorry... You had a feeling earlier this week.. That gut sense is something, isn't it. I will be keeping you and your sweet girl in my thoughts and prayers. I know you are worried sick. Will be waiting for the update. {{{ HUGS }}}


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good healing thoughts headed out to Lib from me and the boys. Hope she is back in good health soon. Definately keep us posted.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hoping for great news about Liberty girl and checking between classes


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks all....she is having a metabolic work up and xrays.
Hope to hear from Dr. Ritchie around noon.
She is in loving, capable hands.

He gave her a once over and said, sure, it could be a case of the pukes and we offer her some supportive care subQ fluids, antinausea meds, antibiotics and watch, however, given our talk earlier in the week....is this a symptom of something else. Lets get more info.....
Even when you know they are in good hands, it is awful to pass the leash over to the vet and walk away....just awful.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Poor Liberty. I hope she is much better soon. Such a worry when our babies are sick. I'm glad she is geting good care at the vet.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

HOPE IT IS JUST A SIMPLE DOGGY VIRUS. MY KayCee HAD THIS TWICE. IS SCAREY WITH THEM THROWING UP REPEATEDLY, BUT VET GAVE HER MEDS AND SHE WA OKAY BY NEXT DAY. OTHER TWO HAD A MUCH LIGHTER VERSION OF IT.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh poor Liberty and poor Mary. We all hate leaving them at the vet. I hope it is just a bug she has been fighting this week!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that Liberty will be ok and it is just the doggy pukies. It is so scary when they are sick and cant tell us what is wrong. Will say a little prayer for her and keep the thoughts going today.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry Liberty isn't feeling well. I hope it's just a tummy thing and she'll be rehydrated and feeling better soon.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Liberty!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG! I hope she'll be okay! Let me know how you make out at the vet!


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll be praying it's just a lil' bug. My son kept us up all night because he was vomitting. Life is interesting.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Liberty - 
Get Well Soonest!
We all want to see you running around again!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Prayers to poor Liberty!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Prayer for Liberty,to feel better,soon!.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, handing the leash over to loving hands and leaving our puppers IS just awful! Sending golden hugs and prayers for sweet Liberty. Hope you have some good news real soon.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well her labs and xrays are back....
They are quite normal...no alarm bells - thank goodness....

Said that the culprit is bacterial - she was also quite dehydrated....
They want to watch her a bit longer, but I will be able to pick her up at 3:30 this afternoon and pick the vets brain .....he said her neutrofils were slightly elevated, but other levels looked very good. Xrays were perfect.

She is being treated with subQ fluids, anti nausea meds and antibiotics.

So, for now, I am relieved and just want her home...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad your news is good, get that girl home now

...snipped from the article below.

Segs is an abbreviation for *segmental neutrophils*. These are the primary white blood cells responsible for fighting infections. High levels of neutrophils indicate infection. Low levels can indicate sepsis. The neutrophils are concentrated in the area of infection or are rapidly being used, leaving less circulating in the blood.
Sample CBC

_The following is an example of a complete blood count report. Normal values often vary from lab to lab and are represented in parentheses. These norms should not be considered universal.

WBC..... 10.6 x 10-3/mcl.........(4-12 x 10-3/mcl)
RBC....... 6.2 x 10-6/mcl........(5.7-10.5 x 10-6/mcl)
HGB........ 14 g/dl............(9-16 g/dl)
HCT..........48%................(38-52%)
MCV....... 55.9 fl............(40-60 fl)
MCH....... 18.2 pg............(15-20 pg)
MCHC...... 33.5 g/dl..........(32-36 g/dl)
PLT........ 210/mcl.............(160-420/mcl)

Differential

Segs(Neutrophils)......... 48%..............(51-72%)
Lymphs..... 40%..............(8-35%)
Monos........ 6%..............(1-9%)
Eos............ 4%...............(0-9%)
Baso.......... 2%...............(0-2%)


What Does It All Mean?


WBC is an abbreviation for white blood cell count. These cells help fight infection and respond when an area of the body becomes inflamed. Elevated white blood cell counts indicate infection, inflammation and some forms of cancer or leukemia. Low white blood cells counts can indicate viral infections, bone marrow abnormalities or overwhelming infections and sepsis (blood poisoning). In this situation, the white blood cells are concentrated in the area of infection and are not circulating in the blood, resulting in a low count.


RBC is an abbreviation for red blood cell count. These cells are responsible for transporting oxygen throughout the body. Oxygen is used as fuel for the body and is very important. High red blood cell numbers usually indicate dehydration but can also indicate uncommon diseases that cause an excess production of red blood cells from the bone marrow. Low red blood cell counts are referred to as anemia and can be a result of blood loss, active bleeding, bone marrow disease or excessive red blood cell breakdown that is seen in some immune diseases and toxin ingestion.


HGB is an abbreviation for hemoglobin. This molecule is responsible for binding and releasing oxygen onto the red blood cells. Without hemoglobin, oxygen cannot be transported. High levels of hemoglobin usually indicate high red blood cell counts and dehydration. Low levels indicate anemia, bleeding or iron deficiency.


HCT is an abbreviation for hematocrit. The hematocrit is a calculated percentage of red blood cells in the circulation. It gives similar information to the red blood cell count but the value is expressed as a percentage. The other part of the blood is serum, containing enzymes, proteins, electrolytes, etc. High hematocrits indicate dehydration or rare bone marrow disorders resulting in increased red blood cell production. Low hematocrits indicate anemia, bone marrow disorders, blood loss, active bleeding or excessive red blood destruction due to toxins or immune disorders.


MCV is an abbreviation for mean corpuscular volume. This is the average size of the red blood cells. A high MCV usually indicated certain vitamin deficiencies. A low MCV indicated iron deficiency.


MCH is an abbreviation for mean corpuscular hemoglobin. This is the average weight of hemoglobin in each red blood cell and is different than hemoglobin circulating in the blood. A high MCH indicates poorly oxygenated blood. A low MCH indicates iron deficiency.


MCHC is an abbreviation for mean corpuscular hemoglobin concentration. This is the average percentage of hemoglobin in each red blood cell. A high MCHC indicates that there is too much hemoglobin in the red blood cell, indicating a high iron level since an important component of hemoglobin is iron. Iron excess is just as damaging to the body as iron deficiency. A low MCHC indicates anemia.


PLT is an abbreviation for platelets. The platelets are responsible for sealing any leaks in the blood vessels. When platelet counts are low, spontaneous bleeding can occur. High platelet counts usually indicate a disorder of the bone marrow or an overwhelming response to an immune blood disease. Low platelet counts indicate bleeding or excessive destruction of platelets caused by parasites or immune diseases.

*The Differential*
A differential is an analysis of the different types of white blood cells. There are five types of white blood cells and the distribution of these cells can help determine an underlying cause of illness.

Segs is an abbreviation for *segmental neutrophils*. These are the primary white blood cells responsible for fighting infections. High levels of neutrophils indicate infection. Low levels can indicate sepsis. The neutrophils are concentrated in the area of infection or are rapidly being used, leaving less circulating in the blood.



Lymphs is an abbreviation for lymphocytes. These white blood cells are also responsible for fighting infection and also develop antibodies to protect the body against future attacks. High levels of lymphocytes can indicate infection, viral disease or certain cancers such as lymphosarcoma. Low levels can indicate viral infections affecting the bone marrow or sepsis.


Mono is an abbreviation for monocytes. This white blood cell helps the neutrophils fight infections. High monocyte counts indicate infection. It is unlikely that there will be no monocytes and a differential with zero monocytes does not indicate any specific ailment.


Eos is an abbreviation for eosinophil. This white blood cell is primarily involved in fighting allergies or parasites. High eosinophil counts indicate an allergy or parasite causing illness. Low levels are not possible since zero eosinophils are possible in normal blood samples.


Baso is an abbreviation for basophils. This white blood cell is not very common but can be seen in certain parasitic infection, primarily heartworm. High levels indicate possible parasitism. Low levels are not possible since zero basophils are possible in normal blood samples._


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

THAT WAS THE TREATMENT FOR kAYCEE--SHE WAS ALSO DEHYDRATED AND THEY KEPT ALL DAY TO REHYDRATE HER. GAVE HER MEDS TO STOP HER THROWING UP, BUT I DO NOT REMEMBER IF SHE GOT ANTIBIOTIC OR NOT. 

I HAD COME HOME FROM THE SHOPPING TO FIND LIKE 13 PILES OF PUKE, ALL LIQUID, AROUND THE THE LIIVINGROOM AND DININGROOM. I DID NOT KNOW WHICH OF THE 3 DOGS IT WAS SO PUT ALL 3 OUT AND SHE THREW UP AGAIN ON PATIO I JUST TOOKHER STRAIGHT TO MY VET, DID NOT EVEN CALL ( HE HAS ALWAYS TOLD ME I AN EMERGENCY, JUST BRING THEM IN AND HE WILL SEE THEM RIGHT AWAY). SHE THREW UP A HUGE PUDDLE IN WAITIG ROOM, ANDOTHER HUGE ONE IN EXAM ROOM. tO KEEP HER SHE WAS IN icu CAGE WHICH I ELEVATED ABOUT 4" OFF THE FLOOR AND THE TECH SAID KASE THREW UP SO MUCH IN THERE, IT WAS RUNNING OUT THE FRONT AND DRIPPING ONTO THE FLOOR----THEY HAD A THING THAT LOOKE LIKE A DIVIDER USED IN BREAD TRUCK SO DOG IS NOT DIRECTLY ON THE FLOOR OF THE UNIT S SHE WOULD NOT BE IN HER OWN PUKE.

I AM GLAD IT WA NOTHING SERIOUS. HOPE YOU LITTLE GIRL FEELS REAL WELL REAL SOON.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm thinking of you and Liberty!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I know what you mean about having to leave your dog at the vet. It is a gut wrenching experience. Good to hear the test results came back normal and she is probably back home by now. Give her hugs from me and the boys.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Liberty


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you for the report. I hope the meds do her a world of good and she gets back to her normal self again. Hopefully this will just slow her down enough to regain tons of energy to double up on the kissy face stuff.... she's got alot of catching up to do ya know. To slurpy pup kisses!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope Liberty is with you now, all cozy and on the mend. It sounded so much like pancreatitis. Hmmm, all i know about neutrophils/enia is that I had it myself when I (stupidly!) kept on hiking with a big cut on my leg, and got a staph cellulitis infection and was on IV antiobiotics. I dont exactly know what they are, except that they respond to intense inflammation by coming to do battle. If the infection is acute the neutrophil level gets too low, and it is self-pertuating and might eventually hurt bone marrow. Also, erlichiosis causes it.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Is Liberty home with you now? Poor baby!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

*She is home....*

The girl is home....
Glad to be in her own crate....she is in no mood to play. 
Thankfully Trace has Fly to wrestle with.
The rest of the group seems fine - no puking...

Food:
Obviously no food for the rest of today....if she has no more vomiting by tomorrow afternoon she can have 1/4 cup of 4:1 rice/boiled hamburg mixture every 6 hours...if no vomiting Monday she can start slowly back on her kibble.

Water: 1/4 cup at a time offered every couple of hours tonight...if she keeps it down she can have free choice tomorrow.

Thanks so much to all today....
Not only lots of well wishes, but a comforting distraction...

Maribeth that for the lab definitions!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

good to hear she is home! hope she continues to improve & is back to her normal self soon!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hopefully its just a 24-hour deal. Get well soon Liberty!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Nurse Mary will be busy this weekend with her patient! I'm so glad she is home! Feel better Liberty!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Whew! Glad Liberty is home! She probably tuckered out from the pukies. Give her lots of gentle hugs from all of us!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Rest and get Strong Miss Liberty! Momma's gonna help you feel better...listen to her, K?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am glad she is home and hope the meds will make her feel much better tomorrow, poor baby!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Get well Liberty !!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Mary....just reading your post on sweet Liberty girl. I am so happy to hear, that the tests were all good, and am hoping she gets a good nights rest, and is much better tomorrow. I am sure she is exhausted from being sick, and you from worrying about her!  Wishing you both a wonderful, relaxing week-end.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How is Liberty this morning?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad Liberty got to go home and was resting. How is she today Mary?


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

just checking in to see how Liberty is doing. any news?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hope she's all better!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Internet was down yesterday....ARUGHHHH!

Glad to say my girl is nearly back to normal!
Yesterday was tough she chose to sleep in her crate much of the day. She would eat, but not with much gusto....

HOWEVER today....she is doing MUCH better...she is hungry and more important following me around offering tricks to try to get more food!
I took Trace and Fly snowshoeing with friends - it was really hard leaving her as she really wanted to come along... She needs to stay quiet for a couple more days...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update Mary. Great to hear the Liberty is back in her game. Sorry she still had to miss out of the snowshoeing but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just reading this now and so glad she's getting back to her playful, silly self.

Our Penny had the same thing a week or so ago. Not as bad, but still very scarey. Penny got better and has stayed well since.

Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm glad she is doing better, thanks for the update, we were worrying!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glad*

Glad to hear Liberty is doing better!!!:wavey:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Good New Miss Liberty! So, how are your legs n Traces from the snowshoeing adventure?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Comet did this to me about a year ago. Did not eat for TEN days. I had to force-feed him with a syringe and special food the vet gave me.

We did all the tests. They even did exploratory surgery. $2500 later and we never did find the cause. He just became "normal" on day 11.

A dog that won't eat scares the hell out of me. In the past, every case of this has had the end-result of my poor furbaby having Cancer, just as it was earlier this month when Comet passed.

I am so SO happy this has had a happy outcome for you and your Liberty 



LibertyME said:


> Internet was down yesterday....ARUGHHHH!
> 
> Glad to say my girl is nearly back to normal!
> Yesterday was tough she chose to sleep in her crate much of the day. She would eat, but not with much gusto....
> ...


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad to hear that Liberty is feeling much better! :smooch: That is just wonderful news Mary, and what a HUGE relief for you. I know how much she wanted to go with you today, but like you said, the extra couple days of rest is what she needs right now.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad Liberty is feeling better, sorry just saw this thread


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Whew! Grateful Liberty is feeling so much better!


----------

